# What would you pay for an Eastsheen?



## Alive (Jan 29, 2014)

i have an eastsheen 2x2, 3x3, & 4x4 that iv been looking to sell so my question is what would you pay for one or all of these cubes? i was looking to sell the 2x2 for $8, the 4x4 for $17, and the 5x5 for $21. 
now i am not trying to sell them on this forum so please dont make an offer just tell what you'd pay/what you think they're worth, thanks


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

Alive said:


> i have an eastsheen 2x2, 3x3, & 4x4 that iv been looking to sell so my question is what would you pay for one or all of these cubes? i was looking to sell the 2x2 for $8, the 4x4 for $17, and the 5x5 for $21.
> now i am not trying to sell them on this forum so please dont make an offer just tell what you'd pay/what you think they're worth, thanks



You're asking way too much. A shengshou 4x4 and 5x5 are worlds better than eastsheen and I can buy both on amazon for less than $15 total. 

Basically 2x2 $2
4x4 $5
5x5 $7?


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Alive said:


> i have an eastsheen 2x2, 3x3, & 4x4 that iv been looking to sell so my question is what would you pay for one or all of these cubes? i was looking to sell the 2x2 for $8, the 4x4 for $17, and the 5x5 for $21.
> now i am not trying to sell them on this forum so please dont make an offer just tell what you'd pay/what you think they're worth, thanks



I would give 10-12 $ for all of them, not that eastsheen is bad but there is so much better for so much less,
lingpo-$7
SS 4x4:
V2-$6
V5-$10
SS 5x5-$7


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 29, 2014)

_What would I pay for an Eastsheen_... I wouldn't


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd pay 15 dollars for all of them if they are new. Not that I would ever really use them, I'd just put them in some pattern as a collection.


----------



## stoic (Jan 29, 2014)

I have all those Eastsheens. I'd probably pay you to take them away


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 29, 2014)

ellwd said:


> I have all those Eastsheens. I'd probably pay you to take them away



I'd be happy to do that for you


----------



## Alive (Jan 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You're asking way too much. A shengshou 4x4 and 5x5 are worlds better than eastsheen and I can buy both on amazon for less than $15 total.
> 
> Basically 2x2 $2
> 4x4 $5
> 5x5 $7?



I know its a lot but like i said im not selling them on this forum (eBay to be specific) and i know what their worth to experienced cubers but they arnt bad beginner cubes. I got those prices by taking what they normally sell for and reducing it by a $ or two


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 29, 2014)

Alive said:


> I know its a lot but like i said im not selling them on this forum (eBay to be specific) and i know what their worth to experienced cubers but they arnt bad beginner cubes. I got those prices by taking what they normally sell for and reducing it by a $ or two



I can buy the 4x4 for $13 and 5x5 for $16 on Amazon prime in new condition. For a used cube, you're going to have to lower it at least below that.


----------



## Alive (Jan 29, 2014)

rickcube said:


> I can buy the 4x4 for $13 and 5x5 for $16 on Amazon prime in new condition. For a used cube, you're going to have to lower it at least below that.



wouldnt some people pay more for a used cube? i maen probably not eastsheen but lets say a V6 thats been though the Pi mod and you still have the original packaging.


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

Alive said:


> wouldnt some people pay more for a used cube? i maen probably not eastsheen but lets say a V6 thats been though the Pi mod and you still have the original packaging.



The thing is eastsheens suck period. Pi modding a v6 actually makes it MILDLY ok.


----------



## Alive (Jan 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The thing is eastsheens suck period. Pi modding a v6 actually makes it MILDLY ok.



whether or not eastsheen sucks is irrelevant, if placed at the right price someone will buy it which was my intention but anyway if Pi modding the v6 only makes it ok then what 6x6 would you consider to be a very good 6x6


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

Alive said:


> whether or not eastsheen sucks is irrelevant, if placed at the right price someone will buy it which was my intention but anyway if Pi modding the v6 only makes it ok then what 6x6 would you consider to be a very good 6x6



There isn't a very good 6x6. Shengshou is the current best..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 29, 2014)

Alive said:


> whether or not eastsheen sucks is irrelevant, if placed at the right price someone will buy it which was my intention



Why in the world would the quality of the cubes be irrelevant to determining the right price?

Anyway, it's just ebay... less knowledgeable people might be fooled into paying more for less so do whatever pleases you.


----------



## Alive (Jan 29, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Why in the world would the quality of the cubes be irrelevant to determining the right price?
> 
> Anyway, it's just ebay... less knowledgeable people might be fooled into paying more for less so do whatever pleases you.



the quality does matter when determining what price to sell, i was just saying that regardless of quality some people might pay more for a broken in cube as opposed to a new one


----------



## tomthed (Jan 29, 2014)

Alive said:


> the quality does matter when determining what price to sell, i was just saying that regardless of quality some people might pay more for a broken in cube as opposed to a new one



Let's consider two scenarios: 

1. The prospective buyer knows nothing about cubes and is a complete beginner. In this case they will be looking to buy a new cube as they won't want a used cube and it will be unlikely that they'll see the merits of a used, broken-in cube.

2. The prospective buyer is a cuber. They won't pay anything near that price for an Eastsheen. Broken in or not.

In any case you're asking too much for those products. The fact is that all of them have been superseded and better cubes can be bought much cheaper. Unless a buyer comes across the product who is fairly stupid and in the middle of these 2 categories, you will not sell them at that price.


----------



## Alive (Jan 30, 2014)

tomthed said:


> Let's consider two scenarios:
> 
> 1. The prospective buyer knows nothing about cubes and is a complete beginner. In this case they will be looking to buy a new cube as they won't want a used cube and it will be unlikely that they'll see the merits of a used, broken-in cube.
> 
> ...



I agree with you and i myself still prefer to buy my cubes new however the agreement is with the thread not the point i was making earlier. 
lets say the prospective buyer is a cuber or even you perhaps and again ill use the v6 as an example; as pointed out earlier there aren't really any decent 6x6s but lets say your a fan of V-cube and you've herd that out of the box it is honorable and dosent get much better (which is true) but you still want it so would you rather pay full price for a new one from amazon or slightly more for a full Pi modded one from eBay


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 30, 2014)

Alive said:


> there aren't really any decent 6x6s



Shengshou 6x6?

Also, no one is going to buy an Eastsheen.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 30, 2014)

No one will buy your cubes for that price!! Considering that you could buy almost any new cube (Dayan, SS, etc) for cheaper, why spend more to get cubes that aren't anywhere near as good?


----------



## Alive (Jan 30, 2014)

ianliu64 said:


> Shengshou 6x6?
> 
> Also, no one is going to buy an Eastsheen.



i think that once the V-cube company releases their 6x6VII with the 8x8 mechanism it'll be better than the Shengshou
and cubers wont buy eastsheen but if your just starting to get out of the 3x3 stage then the 4x4 & 5x5 are nice and somewhat cheap beginner cubes, also the 2x2 is actually not bad it just cant cut corners


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 30, 2014)

Alive said:


> i think that once the V-cube company releases their 6x6VII with the 8x8 mechanism it'll be better than the Shengshou
> and cubers wont buy eastsheen but if your just starting to get out of the 3x3 stage then the 4x4 & 5x5 are nice and somewhat cheap beginner cubes, also the 2x2 is actually not bad it just cant cut corners



Good, cheap beginner cubes are SHENGSHOU! No one uses eastsheen anymore


----------



## Alive (Jan 30, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> No one will buy your cubes for that price!! Considering that you could buy almost any new cube (Dayan, SS, etc) for cheaper, why spend more to get cubes that aren't anywhere near as good?



nubes. and if your selling its always to walk away with a profit



ChickenWrap said:


> Good, cheap beginner cubes are SHENGSHOU! No one uses eastsheen anymore



but some Americans can be turned away from Shengshou because their used to Asian products being very badly made, i was scepical about my zanchi before i got it
(pardon my spelling)


----------



## Rnewms (Jan 30, 2014)

Alive said:


> but some Americans can be turned away from Shengshou because their used to * Asian * products being very badly made



Eastsheen is Taiwanese. What point are you trying to make here?


----------



## Alive (Jan 30, 2014)

well right now is a good example, until just now iv had no idea where eashsheen came from but even nubes know that Shengshou is Chinese


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 30, 2014)

Alive said:


> nubes. and if your selling its always to walk away with a profit



So you want to take advantage of less informed people? That's kind of a dick move.

on topic, I would buy for $8 including shipping. They honestly aren't worth it anymore.


----------



## Alive (Jan 30, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> So you want to take advantage of less informed people? That's kind of a dick move.



i dont intend to take advantage of the people i sell to, when i do post them on eBay ill lower the price and post a proper descrpition


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 30, 2014)

Alive said:


> i dont intend to take advantage of the people i sell to, when i do post them on eBay ill lower the price and post a proper descrpition



at least there's that. Good luck with your sale then.


----------



## Alive (Jan 30, 2014)

for the sake of this i also have two 3x3s to be rid of, ones normal size and feels like an eastsheen and the other is one of those crappy holiday cubes (this ones easter) do you think i should sell these, if so how much, or should mod the normal one to make it better/a different puzzle and forget about the holiday one?


----------



## LNZ (Jan 30, 2014)

The V-Cube 6 that was just released in 2014 is pillowed so you can not use it in WCA events. One has to hope for a cubic new V-Cube 6.

I have an idea for getting rid of some Eastsheen cubes. Give them away to a charity. They won't know that now they're not very good and some people will buy them from such people not knowing their status.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 30, 2014)

I think you're looking for the howtorippeopleoffbestonebay forum.

Stop using that pathetic V6 comparison.

Eastsheen don't have a 3x3 that I know of. I don't know what 3x3 you have but when YJ sell good 3x3s for a couple of dollars good luck ripping people off with your terrible used cubes.

#banthetroll


----------



## TimMc (Jan 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Basically 2x2 $2
> 4x4 $5
> 5x5 $7?



This. For new cubes. You'd want to add $1-2 per cube to cover shipping.

The OP should figure out what the market value of those puzzles are based on local stores, not online stores or here. Then prospective customers who don't have access to online stores should be targeted.

Tim.


----------

